# Post your Halloween costumes!



## acerbity (Oct 20, 2008)

I'll go first, of course :lol: 

I made a brief reference to this movie in one of my posts once, if anyone can guess who I am.


----------



## sidewinder (Oct 20, 2008)

acerbity said:


> I'll go first, of course :lol: I made a brief reference to this movie in one of my posts once, if anyone can guess who I am.


Snake Pliskin!

S-


----------



## acerbity (Oct 20, 2008)

sidewinder said:


> Snake Pliskin!S-


 :lol:


----------



## sidewinder (Oct 20, 2008)

Oops...it's actually "Snake Plissken". I saw that movie in the a theater in Westwood by UCLA when it came out in 1981.

Were you even born then?

S-


----------



## acerbity (Oct 20, 2008)

I was negative two &lt;_&lt; 

Escape from LA came out in '96 though I believe.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 21, 2008)

Isnt he out of metal gear?


----------



## acerbity (Oct 21, 2008)

This was a movie made in '81, a bit before even the NES Metal Gear games.

If anything he was the basis for the Metal Gear characters.

There are a few quotes in some of the games that are Escape from New York references.


----------



## The_Asa (Oct 21, 2008)

Disturbing...

I don't have any money for a halloween costume...so I'll either go as a Chinese terrorist or buy one of those shirts with a sign on it saying its my halloween costume or something.


----------



## OGIGA (Oct 21, 2008)

I got my 石田雨龙 cosplay costume today. It's not even for Halloween but I guess it could be. Heck, I'm not even into anime. I just thought it'd be cool. Oh, if you can't read that, it's Ishida Uryuu in Japanese (even though I typed it in Chinese). It's from the anime Bleach. Umm, sorry, I'm to lazy for posting a photo right now. I'll post one later if I feel like it and I come back to this thread. Haha...


----------



## idolomantis (Oct 22, 2008)

-Asa said:


> Disturbing...I don't have any money for a halloween costume...so I'll either go as a Chinese terrorist or buy one of those shirts with a sign on it saying its my halloween costume or something.


You don't need one :lol: :lol: :lol: 

too bad they don't have that kind of halloween here... the maximum someone does here is hangin' a fake skeletonon their window &lt;_&lt;


----------



## The_Asa (Oct 22, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> You don't need one :lol: :lol: :lol:


Now there's an idea...


----------



## harryallard (Oct 22, 2008)

hahah

over here halloween is when fat kids go and get fatter!

 

i wish we hadd proper US halloween though

that would be cool


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 25, 2008)

Are halloween if composed of 10% genuine trick or treaters and 90% yobs throwing various things at houses. We have a lot of the old granny types wanting it band here, england is sh!t &lt;_&lt; 

Bet a cyborg ninja costume would be a laugh :lol: 

Each year me and my dad just do me up as a zombie for kicks


----------



## idolomantis (Oct 25, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> Are halloween if composed of 10% genuine trick or treaters and 90% yobs throwing various things at houses. We have a lot of the old granny types wanting it band here, england is sh!t &lt;_&lt; Bet a cyborg ninja costume would be a laugh :lol:
> 
> Each year me and my dad just do me up as a zombie for kicks


sounds like fun ¬¬

i'm the only one in my house who likes halloween.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Oct 25, 2008)

What is yob? kind of like knob?

My wife and I were considering going as mantids. If we did, we would probably just wear green, wear alien head mask, and cardboard raptorial arms. Come to think of it, people would probably not realize we were supposed to be mantids and just think we were a couple of gimpy yobs  

~Arkanis


----------



## sidewinder (Oct 25, 2008)

yob:

n. Chiefly British Slang

A rowdy, aggressive, or violent young man.

Scott


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 26, 2008)

Thats it in a nutshell for ya ^_^


----------



## PhilinYuma (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, we used "yob" or "yobbo" in Kent (S.E. England) when I was a kid. It was not considered a "polite term" back then! It's back slang for "boy", of course.

When Escape from New York came out, my wife was pregnant with our fourth child and wanted to call it Snake Plissken if it were a boy. As you can guess from my cunning use of the subjunctive, she turned out to be a girl. Thank God! Love you, Patty!


----------



## idolomantis (Oct 27, 2008)

i picked a costume:






it's on my way


----------

